# Error Reports - Please post them here



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 14, 2002)

Due to the amount of damage we took, if anyone finds an error, please post it here.  This will minimize duplicate error reports and allow us to fix problems as fast as we can.

Thank you.
Bob

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2003)

Reminder, this thread may be used for error reports as the site is updated.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Yari (Jan 13, 2003)

I didn't recieve a mail concerning new post in area.

I subscribe to the sword area, and didn't reviece a mail concerning that the thread about tozando started.

/Yari


----------

